# Wether, doeling, or both?



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm going to get two nigerian dwarf kids and I was wondering what I should get. Two wethers, two doelings, or a wether and a doeling? One person in my family wants me to get two doelings. Another wants two wethers. I want a wether and a doeling. I'm not sure what their behaviors together are. In some species two females don't get along together or two males don't get along together. I'm not sure about goats though. Please help.  Thanks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

They all get along fine. What do you want? Milk, meat, pets? 
If milk and pets I would say a wether and a doeling or 2 doelings.
If just pets I would say 2 wethers.
If meat; any 2 is fine. 
There is a member here who has a doe and and wether nigi and they are adorable and get along fine. 
It's really what ever you want!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 4, 2012)

I think that no matter what you get, they will get along just fine.  It's just important that they have each other.  When I got my first 2 goats, one was a 4 month-old wether, and the other a 2 year-old doe whose twin kids had died that winter (The guy didn't have a heat-lamp and they froze!).  Anyway, my 2 got along great----the wether even started nursing from the doe---she had been completely dry, but got milk again because of the kid!  A mentor of mine in the goat world said that doesn't happen often!

I've also started off with a doeling and 2 wethers----they were fine together too.  It's just what you prefer.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 4, 2012)

I have two does and two wethers, all under a year old.  They do fine. However, when the does come into heat, the wethers get still get ....frisky.....and at one point one got "frisky" with me (I changed his mind pretty quick, lol)


----------



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks! I think I'll probably get two does. It just depends on "the man of the house's" decision. As I am only fourteen, my dad has a say in it. He wants me to get two does so we can get more milk. He doesn't like animals because you have to take care of them, feed them, take them to the vet, etc... He'll let us get more animals as long as they give us milk (goats), or give us eggs (chickens and ducks. My sister has a sensitivity to chicken eggs.) So he agreed to let me get goats. I think they're cute. He wants the milk. Good compromise? My mom wants to breed them both next year if I get two does. Is it better to breed them at different times or at the same time?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 4, 2012)

If you can only get two out of three, I would definitely take the does.  Sounds like you have a good plan!  Best of luck and please share pics when you can.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 4, 2012)

If you get two does, and want milk all the time, it would be better probably to stagger them a little, that way when one is drying off for kidding, you can still have milk from one.


----------



## marliah (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd go with two does if you want milk, that's what we are planning on keeping.


----------

